# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Ai đổi không(Dao phay khỏa mặt 80mm)

## mpvmanh

Máy e spindle hơi yếu,chạy khỏa mặt BT30 D80 quá sức. (Dao mới mua)

muốn đổi xuống dao D50.











Mạnh Thái bình

Zalo hay Viber:0049017671616785

----------


## Ga con

Khổ thân quá, em xài BT30 Brother 225, trước cũng nghĩ như bác nên mua bát D63 xài chip R6. Xài rồi chỉ ước mình mua con D80 chứ không phải D63  :Frown: .

P/S: cái bát D50 hay D60 TQ/TW có 400k, mua về xài thử đi bác.
Thanks.

----------


## mpvmanh

> Khổ thân quá, em xài BT30 Brother 225, trước cũng nghĩ như bác nên mua bát D63 xài chip R6. Xài rồi chỉ ước mình mua con D80 chứ không phải D63 .
> 
> P/S: cái bát D50 hay D60 TQ/TW có 400k, mua về xài thử đi bác.
> Thanks.


Em xài BT30 Brother 218 tốc 8000rpm, D80 ko nhai nổi  :Frown: 
Vậy đổi cho bác D63 đấy  :Wink: . ko xài để ko uổng

----------


## Ga con

E cũng đang xài, cũng có 1 cái bát D80 chip kim cương mua của bác Tuankieu, và bát D63 chip tròn.
Xa quá không em đổi luôn cho bác. Mà chip tròn không bén như chip của bác, nên cũng nặng máy hơn.

Thanks.

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## Luyến

Em có 1 cái để lâu rồi không dùng. Cốt trục 22mm đầu dao 50mm lắp chíp chắc giống của bác mạnh.

----------


## Ga con

À lưu ý cái trục dao nhé bác chủ, cái của em hàng tư bản trục 25.4mm ít có 22mm, còn đa số hàng TQ/TW mới trục 22mm vẫn có 25.4mm (bán nhiều  :Wink: ).

Thanks.

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## mpvmanh

Đổi cho bác Luyến cái bát, ko biết lắp có vưà ko?

BT30 Em giữ lại thay dao cho nhanh. Collet của e cặp to nhất chỉ đến phi 16mm thôi.

----------


## Luyến

Em ko làm gì cái dài d50 này có đổi cho cụ thì em cũng ko làm gì với cái D80 của cụ. Thôi em tặng cho cụ lấy cái bát 80 đổi lấy cái khác mà dùng. Cụ gửi địa chỉ cho em em gửi vịt teo cụ cần nhanh hay chậm thì cứ báo em em gửi theo ý cụ

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## mpvmanh

> Em ko làm gì cái dài d50 này có đổi cho cụ thì em cũng ko làm gì với cái D80 của cụ. Thôi em tặng cho cụ lấy cái bát 80 đổi lấy cái khác mà dùng. Cụ gửi địa chỉ cho em em gửi vịt teo cụ cần nhanh hay chậm thì cứ báo em em gửi theo ý cụ


Thanks bác Luyến trước nha, em ở xa thành phố mỗi lần đi mua dao cụ cũng vất.

----------


## solero

> Khổ thân quá, em xài BT30 Brother 225, trước cũng nghĩ như bác nên mua bát D63 xài chip R6. Xài rồi chỉ ước mình mua con D80 chứ không phải D63 .


Vậy ý cụ là D80 con của cụ vẫn chạy tốt ạ? cụ vẫn dùng motor zin TC225 chứ ạ?

----------


## Ga con

Chạy bình thường cụ ạ, có điều bát zin dùng chip rất bén (phủ kim cương, phay được mỏng đến vài %mm) nên chỉ ăn mỏng không ăn dày, sợ mẻ dao thì khổ.
Bát chip tròn D63 em ăn sắt cỡ 0.5mm vô tư.

Motor thì em đã đổi sang con 10.000rpm (của đời sau) 3kW, yếu hơn nhiều so với con zin (3.6kW-6.000rpm).

Thanks.

----------


## hoahong102

cái của bác luyến D50 mà có đến 4 chíp đúng là thứ tốt, vừa làm dao phá vừa làm khỏa mặt..mình có 1 cái mà chỉ có 3 chíp tam giác

----------


## mpvmanh

> Em ko làm gì cái dài d50 này có đổi cho cụ thì em cũng ko làm gì với cái D80 của cụ. Thôi em tặng cho cụ lấy cái bát 80 đổi lấy cái khác mà dùng. Cụ gửi địa chỉ cho em em gửi vịt teo cụ cần nhanh hay chậm thì cứ báo em em gửi theo ý cụ


Đinh hồng Đức-0163 7349463
Thái dương thái thụy thái bình

Vậy bác chuyển qua vịt teo giúp em nhé. Thanks bác

----------


## Luyến

Ok bác gửi xe có tiện ko xe thái bình qua nhà em nhiều lắm á. Vịt teo thì gửi chậm hay gửi nhanh ??

----------


## mpvmanh

> Ok bác gửi xe có tiện ko xe thái bình qua nhà em nhiều lắm á. Vịt teo thì gửi chậm hay gửi nhanh ??


Bác chuyển VT nhanh nhanh giúp em, Đắt hởn 1 tý ko sao! Bác gủi code ấy

Gủi xe thì phải vào bến mới có về chỗ em, làm phiền bác . Nên thôi

----------


## mpvmanh

Thanks bác Luyến, em vừa nhận đựơc hàng bác gủi. 
Cán của bác là phi 20mm, em tiện suống phi 16. Hy vọng ko bị lắc nhiều

----------


## Ga con

Tiện nó yếu ngoe à bác.
Sao bác không tháo cái bát ra đổi qua (nếu 2 cái cốt cùng size 22mm).

Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

chắc là bác ấy có cái collet 16 muốn dùng luôn cái của tớ ko muốn thay cái chuôi khác. bác tiện xuống 16 cũng hơi yếu chút nhưng mà em nghĩ cũng ko sao runout chút đằng nào cũng là dao phá hehe. nếu chán cái cán 16mm thì bác tháo cái bát 80 ra và lắp thẳng cái đuôi bt30 vào là ok thoai mà .

----------

